# Tuna Pockets TNT



## kadesma (Jun 19, 2011)

These are wonderful with a bowl of soup or a bowl of fresh in season fruit. In a bowl stir together  1-3-1/2 ox can drained tuna add 1 hard cooked chopped egg,1/2 cup of diced and seeded tomato 2 tab sliced olives,1 Tab. chopped sweet onion,1 tab drained capers. set aside get your dressing ready. You will need 1/2 cup mayo or miracle whip 1 tab; fresh lemon juice 1 clove of  minced garlic fresh cracked pepper. Mix with tuna and line pita round cut in half with butter lettuce leaves spoon in the tuna mixture this will serve two. It is also good make with smoked salmon it pairs well with cheese soup with pesto
enjoy
 kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

kadesma said:


> These are wonderful with a bowl of soup or a bowl of fresh in season fruit. In a bowl stir together  1-3-1/2 ox can drained tuna add 1 had cooked chopped egg,1/2 cup of diced and seeded tomato 2 tab sliced olives,1 Tab. chopped sweet onion,1 tab drained capers. set aside get your dressing ready. You will need 1/2 cupt mao or miracle whip 1 tab; fresh lemon juice 1 clove of  minced garlic fresh cracked pepper. Mix with tuna and line pita round cut in half with butter lettuce leaves spoon in the tuna mixture this will serve two. It is also good make with smoked salmon it pairs well with cheese sopu with pesto
> enjoy
> kadesma



Great summertime sandwich!  Sounds great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 20, 2011)

Next time I make pita pockets, I'll try this recipe (but probably will use chicken instead of tuna). Sounds really nice!


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Next time I make pita pockets, I'll try this recipe (but probably will use chicken instead of tuna). Sounds really nice!


Chicken should be great, add some sliced grapes and toasted walnuts. YUM
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 20, 2011)

I was thinking strawberries and toasted pecans....


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I was thinking strawberries and toasted pecans....


YUM_YUM sounds delicious.
kades


----------

